# HR44 & C41



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

So whats next out of the HR44 & C41?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no more such models, try follow the last 'invention' of names ... some get inspiration in a zoo, some in mythology..


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You mean the Francis and the Francis Client?


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

i talk to a tech yesterday anh he told me hr44 would be next year.where there any true to this i don't know.He also said if the hr 34 go out the c31 are out to.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm waiting for the HR54 and C51. Those will be the good ones.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the HR250-10...I hear it will be very retro.....


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm waiting for the box you plug into your head,no tv required .


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

onan38 said:


> I'm waiting for the box you plug into your head,no tv required .


That sounds like the eyePhone...


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I seem to remember alot of "smart remarks" last time I mentioned new models.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126117


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> You mean the Francis and the Francis Client?


Best post of the day...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR44


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Best post of the day...


Agreed, but how may will get the reference?


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Obsolete and electronics are synonymous.

History has also shown that with DTV, N+1 doesn't necessarily mean better on any level. (Except cheaper for them to manufacture.)

Maybe DTV needs to update their leases to work like autos - selectable duration. Then those of us bleeding-edgers could be on a 1 year lease with yearly upgrades. Oh, I almost forgot, we can't move programs and settings between units :icon_dumm


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

unixguru said:


> Oh, I almost forgot, we can't move programs and settings between units :icon_dumm


With our luck, feature in the 44. Along with internal 3TB drive, 8 tuners.

I'm hoping there is no feature that I want that is exclusive to it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> With our luck, feature in the 44. Along with internal 3TB drive, *8 tuners*.
> 
> I'm hoping there is no feature that I want that is exclusive to it.


Are they your best wishes or something real ?


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

I heard at the other site that the HR44 would have 3 tuners. Take it for what it's worth, I guess we will find out. If it does have 8 tuners and a 3TB hard drive, I guess that might be on my Xmas list


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"P Smith" said:


> Are they your best wishes or something real ?


Things I don't want.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Mmm-you'll just have to stick around and see

Don "rumors run rampant" Bolton



elaclair said:


> Agreed, but how may will get the reference?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

bobvick1983 said:


> I heard at the other site that the HR44 would have 3 tuners. Take it for what it's worth, I guess we will find out. If it does have 8 tuners and a 3TB hard drive, I guess that might be on my Xmas list


Why would you offer a DVR with a larger hard drive but with only 3 tuners? That seems like a step backwards to me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bobvick1983 said:


> I heard at the other site that the HR44 would have 3 tuners. Take it for what it's worth, I guess we will find out. If it does have 8 tuners and a 3TB hard drive, I guess that might be on my Xmas list


Would someone search FCC and UL docs for it ?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Would someone search FCC and UL docs for it ?


I posted the UL listing for it back in August;

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3069001#post3069001

Don't know about FCC.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks, I missed that post. 

FCC docs would bring much more technical details. I recall we got a lot about 922 aka 822 aka 722s model from dish before someone get grasp on it.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

http://part68.org/tteDetails.aspx?id=94754


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's about certification of modem external circuit ... nothing valuable for us


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Finally some techo info:
- it's utilize BCM7346: http://www.broadcom.com/products/Satellite/Satellite-Set-Top-Box-Solutions/BCM7346
- follow its specs, it will be *DUAL tuner DVR*.


----------



## Jason Drummer (Oct 21, 2012)

HR44 is "supposed" to be the WiFi Version of the HR34. Basically WiFi RVU technology.
and it's the C32 Client box.

3 Tuners... lol 5 tuners = a standard four box install with 1 tv having dual tuner capability.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Will wait for someone's report who will get in his hands.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Jason Drummer said:


> HR44 is "supposed" to be the WiFi Version of the HR34. Basically WiFi RVU technology.
> and it's the C32 Client box.
> 
> 3 Tuners... lol 5 tuners = a standard four box install with 1 tv having dual tuner capability.


I can't think of anything that works right and/or reliably wirelessly. I hard wire everything I can. I probably have 2,000 ft. each of RG6 quad shield Coax/Cat5e run throughout my condo/townhouse. Coax and Cat5e are relativity cheap to have your setup/system work correctly/reliably. A good cordless drill and a couple of Irwin, Speed Bor Power Bits are your friends. No thank you, I'll pass on the HR44/C32 or C41 if it can only be used wirelessly. Sounds to me like the Directv bean counters need to get out in the real world more often.

Memo to Directv bean counters: It is all about the number of tuners (5 is no where near enough especially if you are going to rob them for the clients), amount of storage space (not nearly enough especially when it is being robbed by clients), and an inexpensive way to back it all up and transfer it to another DVR (sorely missing in all of Directv's DVRs). Get with the program. Why is it that the enthusiasts and hobbyists have to invent/construct this stuff to fill the holes in the Directv hardware line up? Directv (and satellite in general) was never developed for the average Ma and Pa Kettle consumer. It always was and always will be the playground of the enthusiasts and hobbyists. I know in my area of the country/Great Lakes state there is a thriving Directv underground simply because Directv is ignoring its base. (Just for purposes of clarification, I am not talking about anything illegal but simply ways of meeting the needs of Directv consumers that are being ignored.)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> I can't think of anything that works right and/or reliably wirelessly.


Have to agree with you on this point, but unfortunately the masses out there (i.e., paying customers) want wireless and will get wireless.


macfan601 said:


> Memo to Directv bean counters: ...
> Why is it that the enthusiasts and hobbyists have to invent/construct this stuff to fill the holes in the Directv hardware line up? Directv (and satellite in general) was never developed for the average Ma and Pa Kettle consumer.


But on this point I must completely disagree. The enthusiast, the hobbyist, are such a miniscule percentage of customers as to be totally irrelevant to DirecTV. There are something more than 20,000,000 DirecTV customers in the U.S. I would put the hobbyist count at possibly a couple of thousand, if that. If there are 10,000 hobbyists, that only represents 0.005% of the customer base. From a business perspective (and that's what it is all about), DirecTV would be better off without those customers.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm guessing we'll have to wait until CES to get a "First Look" at it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> o In the satellite STB market, Broadcom introduces four new 40nm SoC solutions that feature full HD (1080p60 decode and display), the latest transmission-efficient MPEG H.264 SVC and MVC standards for enabling 1080p60/50 and full resolution HD 3DTV content distribution, an OpenGL ES 2.0 3D GPU for advanced 3D graphics, whole-home connectivity, and FastRTV(TM) fast channel change technology. The new SoC solutions include:
> 
> o The Broadcom® BCM7344 single tuner HD AVC satellite receiver SoC with integrated MoCA® support for multi-room DVR applications.
> 
> ...


 http://news.thomasnet.com/companyst...esolution-3DTV-Internet-Connected-Home-840871
It was a press release in Jan'11.
I don't see WiFi related data relevant to the 7436 SoC.

Jason,
Perhaps you mistaken with other model: BCM7356.


----------



## Jason Drummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Too be honest this is the first I've seen of that press release. The information I last heard on this was in November, 11'. It was as the HR34 had just been released for training. Not too sure now. 

The direction (as I took it) was to get the install down to 1 wire into the Server and wifi to TV/Clients. Cutting down on time and money spent on installs. 


Thanks for that awsome info!!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The new Wifi standard 802.11ac would be fast enough to stream HD video throughout the house.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Standard is OK for that, 

but each installation is have own issue - spots, interference, neighbor's EMI/ WiFi hotspots, etc


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My sister recently moved and had Uverse installed. There is one DVR and two wireless clients. Seems to work quite well. I didn't get much of a Chance to look at the system, but I did notice the clients were fairly compact units.


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

"larry55" said:


> i talk to a tech yesterday anh he told me hr44 would be next year.where there any true to this i don't know.He also said if the hr 34 go out the c31 are out to.


I heard the same thing from a tech the other day: he said they had gotten an overview of the HR44 and it looked great to him. Only specific he mentioned was that it would have more tuners without changing anything on a swim lnb or running more wires. That sounded promising but when I asked how many tuners it would have he said ten. At that point I dismissed most of what he said as unreliable because, as I understand it, the swim lnb supports 8 tuners max.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

cypherx said:


> The new Wifi standard 802.11ac would be fast enough to stream HD video throughout the house.


It would be fast enough to watch, but the delays will drive many people up the wall. Not to mention trying to use trickplay functions.

I had my media server set up to wirelessly stream throughout my house. While I could watch HD movies without a problem, if you wanted to use trickplay type things you had to plan ahead.


----------

